# exoterra racks?



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

i was wondering if you guys had any pics of your exoterra racks/stacks or had any helpful info on what you use, such as heavy duty garage shelving, making melamine to fit snug or somthing else?

thanks


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Id also like to see such a thing myself mate. Ive seen people use metal shelving for exo terras as they obviously dont stack. Other tha that im yet to see a stack as such


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I was asking this question myself the other day and was handed this like:
Incredible Deals On Shelving & Racking from the UK

There's some sturdy shelving on there, although I'd have preferred something made out of wood to match the sitting room décor :whistling2:

But someone on here has gotten a one of these and used wood to make a frame and it looks really nice. If you find my thread it's just here under habitat, you can see it too.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

The only one I've seen is the Exo Terra Terrarium Tower, but I can only find them for 30cm Vivs --> https://www.thereptileroom.co.uk/ca...d=939&osCsid=e5f8856f45643a8fa12ac0526b119439

Although a while ago, I just wanted to knock something up for my bedroom to put a couple of vivs on and my TV. Out of one piece of MDF I knocked up










The two on the side are 45x45x60. The TV is now on the top with a 36x45x45 and canopy where the TV is.

So for the price of what it costs to buy the 30cm tower, you could knock a few up yourself for whichever size vivs you've ot.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

I found a more affordable shelving site:
Extra Wide Heavy Duty Shelving 300kg

Well my friend up the road was looking for shelving for her gerbil tanks (she rescues) and thought she'd get the free delivery if I bought with her haha

My plan is to get that one and add white wooden boards to the side, then thin bits at the side and along the top and converting the bottom section so it has doors as I have an 18month old who'd certainly scare the life out of the poor things I could have put there instead but as he gets older can always just take doors off I guess lol. So then it'll at least match in nicely with everything else and I can stick photo frames, ornaments etc. on there and it can look like a proper shelving thingy.


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

in the end ive gotten this, as Big mcCann said. (( http://www.bigdug.co.uk/shelving-c2/1800mm-high-chrome-shelving-pp1339 )) I also have seen other people use them. i got mine on ebay from the bigdug supplier it was a clearance item so i got it fairly cheap about £75 delivered and its about 1800H 1220W 460D with 4 shelves so not too bad and it is nice and sturdy, the gap in between each shelf is about 580 so i can fit my exoterra 900x450x450 on it with the light shroud/ heat lamp on top.

thanks for your replys guys


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Make sure you construct it 100% correctly, I have heard horror stories from the states of them failing suddenly and entire dart frog collections turned to jerky. Give "rack crash" a little search on dendroboard. :2thumb:


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

*reptile room build.*

Check out my thread reptile room build I've just posted some more pics of my exo terra racks.i brought them from big dug.Awesome racks but not cheap let me know what you think.:2thumb:


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> Make sure you construct it 100% correctly, I have heard horror stories from the states of them failing suddenly and entire dart frog collections turned to jerky. Give "rack crash" a little search on dendroboard. :2thumb:


yeah when i got it i thought to myself these tiny bits of plastic cant hold this entire shelf up?!?? ill just have to keep an eye on it, maybe ill come up with a kind of safely thing so if they did fail the shelves wont fall onto the tanks beloow


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know what your shelves are rated to. Reason for failure are usually it not being constructed correctly (use that rubber mallet) or the weight on the shelves not being evenly distributed. I would also make sure it is somehow secured to the wall to stop it ever tipping forward. :2thumb:


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Double checking the shelving units is a must as we have all said so far. At the end of the day better safe than sorry.

One idea i was thinking about was a sort of "tower" with bits of timber then just some simple ply to make it enclosed.

Id make it so that it would accomadate a dome coming down above the mesh, and plus i would know its sturdy due to the timber and wood glue bonding it all strongly together.

Anyone be interested in seeing a plan perhaps in the coming weeks? Even a pictured thread?


----------



## mad baboon (Oct 2, 2008)

plasma234 said:


> I don't know what your shelves are rated to. Reason for failure are usually it not being constructed correctly (use that rubber mallet) or the weight on the shelves not being evenly distributed. I would also make sure it is somehow secured to the wall to stop it ever tipping forward. :2thumb:


its rated for 300KG! all that stop the shelves falling are plastic wedges, ive pushed the shelves on nice and snug and they seem alright at the moment. but i should have too many tanks on their only 1x 90cmx45x45 and a couple of 45x45x45 or 60x45x45 on their


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Is that per shelf or overall? You should be fine at 300 per shelf. Evenly distributed is the key :2thumb:


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the chrome wire rack and have a couple of exo Terra on it. I have used 12mm ply on each shelf to spread the weight and also give the viv something to sit on. I have also wrapped each shelf in black fablon to waterproof it and to give a nice finish.








Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## creg (Jun 10, 2012)

made from some scrap metal we had lying around


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I have racks simular to that posted above, but with four/five shelves. it hols 6 stone per shelf. 

I actually have one I no longer use for sale at the moment for £30. It was only used for 6 weeks, as I brought one to many units lol. It's currently sitting in pieces in the garage. 

Jay


----------

